# Vetericyn for eye bacteria?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I got a sample of Vetericyn at the feed store the other day, and the product sounds great. It sounds as safe as water, so I was thinking about trying it in the corners or Poppy's eyes for the staining. Since I believe the staining is caused by bacteria, this product might help fight the bacteria?

Vetericyn Wound Care One-step wound and infection treatment that works naturally with your animal?s immune system Microcyn-based formulations for both animals and humans

All thoughts and input are welcome!!

Note, I will still rinse his eyes with the B&L Fresh Eyes, but use this in conjuction.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't use it because it supports Cesar Milan...I would never put money in his pocket.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

jmm said:


> Well, I wouldn't use it because it supports Cesar Milan...I would never put money in his pocket.


:HistericalSmiley:I did not know you hate him that much !


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I generally don't care for people who put pet owners at risk for being bitten with outdated, incorrect advice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm with you Jackie. I wouldn't support a thing that he puts his name on.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> I got a sample of Vetericyn at the feed store the other day, and the product sounds great. It sounds as safe as water, so I was thinking about trying it in the corners or Poppy's eyes for the staining. Since I believe the staining is caused by bacteria, this product might help fight the bacteria?
> 
> Vetericyn Wound Care One-step wound and infection treatment that works naturally with your animal?s immune system Microcyn-based formulations for both animals and humans
> 
> ...


Ingredients (with layman's translation in parentheses):
Oxidized water (hydrogen peroxide, or possibly oxygen; superoxide at a stretch)
Sodium hypochlorite (bleach)
Hypochlorous acid (the acid form of hypochlorite, or what you get if you make sodium hypochlorite acidic)
Sodium chloride (table salt)

Without lab analysis I think it's difficult to impossible to determine that there is a bacteria present. And bacteria or not, I don't care how dilute the formula is I would not be putting any sort of hydrogen peroxide or chlorine bleach mixture in or near my dog's eyes. All I can think about is how little chlorine is used in a swimming pool and how my own eyes feel when I get pool water in them.

MaryH


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

*I have alot of respect for you*



jmm said:


> Well, I wouldn't use it because it supports Cesar Milan...I would never put money in his pocket.


i dont always post but read all of your posts and truly respct you Jmm. Ithought if my new malt had any eye stains that I would try angel eyes. Do you approve of that? My yorkie and I have fun with aglity. I bought her a mini set. I adore Cesar milan. May I ask why your not a beleiver in him?

Hugs,
vicki


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Ingredients (with layman's translation in parentheses):
> Oxidized water (hydrogen peroxide, or possibly oxygen; superoxide at a stretch)
> Sodium hypochlorite (bleach)
> Hypochlorous acid (the acid form of hypochlorite, or what you get if you make sodium hypochlorite acidic)
> ...


So good old Cesar has his brand on an eye product that contains bleach? :thmbdn: Wow he just scored some more negative points from me.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> So good old Cesar has his brand on an eye product that contains bleach? :thmbdn: Wow he just scored some more negative points from me.


 
Not defending Cesar (my opinion runs right alongside yours and Jackie's), this product is getting mixed (meaning some favorable) reviews from the horse people using it to treat skin irritations and wounds on their horses (their skin, not their eyes). As far as I'm concerned it's a mild disinfectant and I wouldn't use a disinfectant in my eyes or my dog's eyes.

MaryH


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Not defending Cesar (my opinion runs right alongside yours and Jackie's), this product is getting mixed (meaning some favorable) reviews from the horse people using it to treat skin irritations and wounds on their horses (their skin, not their eyes). As far as I'm concerned it's a mild disinfectant and I wouldn't use a disinfectant in my eyes or my dog's eyes.
> 
> MaryH


Thanks Mary. Cesar aside, I was wondering what others thought of the product and what they say the uses are.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Thanks Mary. Cesar aside, I was wondering what others thought of the product and what they say the uses are.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


The positive reviews that I found were from horse people using it on skin irritations and wounds. Many of them said they used it because it was a free sample and didn't seem to harm the horse but that they wouldn't be running out to buy more. I also read reviews where some lab was using it in a test environment to clean bacteria off of chicken meat (what a gross job!).

Honestly, Jules, I really encourage you to hold off on any kind of treatment other than eye rinse and keeping the face dry until after your puppy is done teething. You got an adorable puppy whose face was pure white. Why was it pure white when you got him and tearstained now? Because he's cutting big bad ass teeth in that tiny little mouth now that he wasn't cutting while still at the breeder's house. If your breeder kept him and you were just looking at him now you'd probably be seeing the same amount of tearstaining that he has right now (unless the breeder bleached his face). Please be patient and leave his tender little eyes alone until he finishes cutting those big bad molars ...

MaryH


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

jmm said:


> Well, I wouldn't use it because it supports Cesar Milan...I would never put money in his pocket.





jmm said:


> I generally don't care for people who put pet owners at risk for being bitten with outdated, incorrect advice.


:goodpost:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

barefoot contessa said:


> i dont always post but read all of your posts and truly respct you Jmm. Ithought if my new malt had any eye stains that I would try angel eyes. Do you approve of that? My yorkie and I have fun with aglity. I bought her a mini set. I adore Cesar milan. May I ask why your not a beleiver in him?
> 
> Hugs,
> vicki


Cesar uses outdated "dominance theory" that is inhumane and honestly, quite dangerous. Here's a good link of an article that Jean Donaldson wrote and there are many comments from other top trainers/behaviorists/etc at the bottom about Cesar... Modern Dog Training vs. Cesar Millan


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Honestly, Jules, I really encourage you to hold off on any kind of treatment other than eye rinse and keeping the face dry until after your puppy is done teething. You got an adorable puppy whose face was pure white. Why was it pure white when you got him and tearstained now? Because he's cutting big bad ass teeth in that tiny little mouth now that he wasn't cutting while still at the breeder's house. If your breeder kept him and you were just looking at him now you'd probably be seeing the same amount of tearstaining that he has right now (unless the breeder bleached his face). Please be patient and leave his tender little eyes alone until he finishes cutting those big bad molars ...
> 
> MaryH


Mary, that is exactly what I plan on doing. I was just throwing out the question about the product since it seemed so harmless. But, I now wouldn't use it on his eyes based on what you guys had to say. Again, I was just asking about the product.

I do tend to go overboard sometimes ... it's my personality ... but I'll stick with the daily cleansing and drying. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

nekkidfish said:


> Mary, that is exactly what I plan on doing. I was just throwing out the question about the product since it seemed so harmless. But, I now wouldn't use it on his eyes based on what you guys had to say. Again, I was just asking about the product.
> 
> I do tend to go overboard sometimes ... it's my personality ... but I'll stick with the daily cleansing and drying. :thumbsup:
> 
> HUGz! Jules



Yes, I know. I totally understand as Nikki had the absolute worst tear stains I'd ever seen. They are pretty much gone now, but it took a long time and it is very frustrating.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

As mums we just want the best for our little white dogs ,..hugs oxox jo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here are some articles about Cesar and his methods. 

Cesar Millan Contends ?I Help The Dogs.? But Experts Question His Approach


Dog Whisperer, Dog Psychology
There are tons of links to other references in this article. 

Some video links

Vicki,
Cesar's methods are based on outdated wolf pack theory that was proven years ago to be incorrect. Captive wolf pack behavior is nothing like wild wolf behavior and neither is it a good reflection on domesticated dogs. 
The only time another dog would use physical force is if they were trying to injure another dog. So if you roll your dog on its back, you are threatening serious harm to your dog. A dog may "submit" many times, but you run a very high risk of the dog biting you in defense. No domestic dog would roll another dog on its back unless it was trying to seriously harm it. Submission is shown by another dog OFFERING its belly to a higher ranking dog. 
Dogs also know people are not dogs. No matter how much you try to act like a dog, it does not translate that way. 
If a method of changing behavior risks physical harm to the owner or the dog, it is a very poor choice. We have excellent psychological research practiced in applied behavioral sciences that demonstrates time after time treating aggression with force INCREASES aggression. It is terribly risky to recommend an owner try an approach that could easily get them bitten. If you watch episodes of Cesar's show, he gets bitten. If you watch his show, it also advises you NOT to try his methods at home. Why the heck would anyone take training advice from a show that tells you not to use the methods on the show? If you watch Victoria Stillwell's show "Its Me or the Dog" you will see no such cautions, only safe methods that will not cause harm and are highly effective. 
Dominance implies force is used. Leadership does not. We should all work to be good leaders!

Angel Eyes contains an unknown dosage of an antibiotic (tylosin). I would never dose my dog with an unknown concentration of anything. If after the dog has finished teething there is still severe tearing, an antibiotic trial with an appropriate product can be considered. Other causes of tearing such as physical problems and allergies will not be fixed by antibiotics.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> I do tend to go overboard sometimes ... it's my personality ... but I'll stick with the daily cleansing and drying. :thumbsup:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Jules,

If the tearstaining is really getting to you, use some powder to lighten it up when you are going out and about and showing him off. I use a 50/50 mix of cornstarch and boric acid, brush it on a damp face and then blowdry. Then a bit more powder if need be. This does not cover the tearstain but it does lighten it. And I don't go close to the eyes because I want to make sure that I don't clog the tear ducts.

I've really only ever had to deal with tearstaining during teething and I don't use powder except to lighten the stain before I go in the show ring. I have found that using any powder (baby powder, cornstarch, etc.) long term is very drying to the facial hair.

Hang in there,

MaryH


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Mary, JMM and everyone for the good advise. :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## misty44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi there,
I know this is an old thread but I stumbled across it when I was researching Vetericyn. I thought I would join in case I can help. You guys have some really valuable info in this thread. I just wanted to add that after I saw the post I decided to check other options. I thought I would share with you what I came up with. Vet-Aid Products is a new product on the market that I loved the sounds of and decided to try. It is 100% all natural and is ph balanced so it is completely safe to use in all areas. (Which I thought vetericyn was too, but I guess not.) So, Maybe this will help you maybe not, but I just wanted to be curtious a share a piece of info. Maybe this could help your situation if your still dealing with it.
P.S. Im referring to the spray
Happy Holidays


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I tried vetericyn for my dog with severe eye infections due to allergies (the gel one) and didn't have any improvement. So.. not sure if it would help for a mild infection.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

misty44 said:


> Hi there,
> I know this is an old thread but I stumbled across it when I was researching Vetericyn. I thought I would join in case I can help. You guys have some really valuable info in this thread. I just wanted to add that after I saw the post I decided to check other options. I thought I would share with you what I came up with. Vet-Aid Products is a new product on the market that I loved the sounds of and decided to try. It is 100% all natural and is ph balanced so it is completely safe to use in all areas. (Which I thought vetericyn was too, but I guess not.) So, Maybe this will help you maybe not, but I just wanted to be curtious a share a piece of info. Maybe this could help your situation if your still dealing with it.
> P.S. Im referring to the spray
> Happy Holidays


Just curious... are you associated with the company you are recommending?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Just curious... are you associated with the company you are recommending?


No mention of any fluffs, just a product. Make ya wonder, huh?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Just curious... are you associated with the company you are recommending?


That was my immediate thought too - but at least a link wasn't provided.


----------



## misty44 (Dec 20, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Just curious... are you associated with the company you are recommending?


As I posted, I said I was researching Vetericyn. I thought I would be nice and share what I came up with. I had a maltese named Scruffy and he passed. So I know ALL about the brown eye runs. Since then I have 2 dogs, a bird and 2 horses. So yes I am very active in the pet community and like to share posetive experiences if something pops up in front of my face. Just trying to be nice...


----------

